# My first n scale layout



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Well guys, I got my track kit yesterday and it's assembled on my table. I am going to run it like this for several days until I know I like it and don't want to make any changes. I may add a few more pieces of straight track just to make it bigger though. I don't know yet.

Here's a few pics:







So what do you think so far?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

You will get bored with this quickly.why not add some industries to switch at you have plenty of room on that one side so you will have a lot more fun you at least need one industry.
Other then that welcome aboard


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, I plan on adding a lot of things. This is just a starter kit. I'm going to be adding the micro-trains couplers that are magnetic, A plastics factory, an appliance plant, and a grain silo. That's just what I have thought of so far. I can't gripe though, I got 4 turnouts and like 35 pieces of track for 96 plus shipping. Like I said it's just a starter.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome. You have a great start.
Check out this post if you need any more ideas for industries to model. You have lots of room for buildings and scenery, (or more track lol)

http://modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20360&highlight=industries


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks S9! I am glad that list is there. I plan on putting at least 2 turnouts in and now I am going to add a team track and an intermodal. It only makes sense because my stepson is a truck driver and my wife used to be a truck driver. She knows most of the roadnames that deal with the railroad so I can get a pretty good idea of who's trailer to put on there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chop up the piano already ! 

Look at all that extra room over there.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm trying to sell it big ed! I only want 200 for it.Buy it and give it to your kids for Christmas! lol Look at as a donation towards my train fund!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the layout? 

-J.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

3 ft by 6 ft. I got an offer on my piano today so it may be getting longr.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never know what to buy for my old (young) lady so a couple of years ago I asked what would you like?
She said, "I always wanted to learn how to play the piano."
I said, " right.....we are not getting a piano!"
Well there was one of those electronic pianos on QVC a few nights later, top of the line and somehow taught you how to play. It could do this and that and blah blah blah.
I asked her would she like that and she said OK.
When we got it she tried playing for a while but as it didn't come with a stand it was "awkward to play".......I bought her a stand. 

Fast forward to today, I think she only touched it a total of 10 times in 2 years!
A complete waste of money! The only purpose it serves is to collect dust.

I don't ask what she would like anymore, I find some little things that I know she would never buy for herself.
AND THEN JUST STICK CASH IN THE CARD!:smokin::thumbsup:

Take it apart maybe you can use some of the parts for the RR?

The keys might make nice sidewalks?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Ed I am NOT taking apart my mom's piano! I am going to sell it to somebody who will play it. It was my mom's, man! I learned to play on it. She had it since I was 5 years old. She taught hundreds of kids how to play on it. I'm still friends with a lot of those people. I would never forgive myself if I hurt my mom's piano.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

3 x 6 is a pretty good size! Mines only 2.5 x 3, and I managed to get two loops and a small siding.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

oddtodd said:


> Ed I am NOT taking apart my mom's piano! I am going to sell it to somebody who will play it. It was my mom's, man! I learned to play on it. She had it since I was 5 years old. She taught hundreds of kids how to play on it. I'm still friends with a lot of those people. I would never forgive myself if I hurt my mom's piano.


Wow, sorry it sounds like a part of your family. 

I think you better find an other place for it, you might not be able to get to sleep if you sell a family member. 

Shame on you for ever thinking of selling it! 
If your table was just a little higher you could have built the layout over the piano? 

Now get those thoughts out of your head, your keeping it now right?
She got a name? :smokin:


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

No ed, I've got to sell it. It brings back too many bad memories when I try to play it. I'm really drunk right now or I would explain. Let's just say it need somewhere were it will be played. Cuz I can't.


----------

